# HDMI Zoom after Standby



## scooter_x (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a new installed Hopper from Dish and am having a strange zoom issue and and wanted to see if anyone else has experienced the same or have any suggestions as to what may be occurring. Here is the scenario, after the receiver sits over night it zooms the picture even in Normal mode until a reboot is performed (unplug power cord). I can change the format and it does not resolve or have any effect on the zooming. The zoom effects both live tv and guide. Strangely when this occurs the channel icons in the guide no longer show. I have tried disabling the standby mode in diagnostics with no success. To give you an idea the zoom cuts the normal format box in half when it is in this mode.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with some troubleshooting. Thank you!


----------



## scooter_x (Apr 30, 2012)

Raymond,

I am all set. The display mode was getting set to zoom on the TV and had nothing to do with the hopper unit.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you were able to get this worked out! If you need assistance with anything else please let me know.


----------



## Sportsman (May 28, 2012)

I've been having the same problem from day one and it's not the TV that I can tell. Problem only occurs after Hopper goes to sleep over night.

In morning, one of two things occurs (sometimes both). 
1. Image is always larger than TV screen
2. Sometimes setting changed from zoom to normal.

Temporary solution I've used is toggling resolution between 720p and 1080i in Hopper Menu.

I'm using a Pioneer AVR and have a 720p Pioneer Plasma. I've changed the order of boot-up and everything else to no avail.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I've also noticed that all the logos in the guide are cut-off at the left. I have to go into adjust screen size by two "-" clicks to get them to show up. Definitely zoomed out more than it should be in normal mode. New Panny 60st50, so not sure if it's the Hopper or the TV, I'm thinking Hopper since DVDs look normal.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Sportsman said:


> I've been having the same problem from day one and it's not the TV that I can tell. Problem only occurs after Hopper goes to sleep over night.
> 
> In morning, one of two things occurs (sometimes both).
> 1. Image is always larger than TV screen
> ...


Is the Hopper connected directly to the TV using an HDMI cable?


----------

